# Bagnasciuga



## MonsieurAquilone

Ciao a tutti.

I saw this word as part of a caption "Raccolta di pesci sul bagnasciuga".  I thought immediately of the word 'bagnosciuma' as the image was of a person gathering small fish on a foamy beach.  There word is different though, so I am confused..is it a typo, a variation of saying it..?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lariana

Ciao, 

The "bagnasciuga" is the strip of shore where waves advance and retreat: they wet (bagna) and dry (asciuga) the sand, alternately.

I couldn't find the "exact" word in English, though.


----------



## Necsus

Hi, MA. Actually 'bagnasciuga' (boot topping, could it be?) is a misused word for 'battigia' (foreshore). From Garzanti:
bagnasciuga - *1* parte dello scafo di un natante compresa tra la linea di minima e di massima immersione, che perciò è bagnata o asciutta a seconda del carico imbarcato o dello stato del mare 
*2* impropriamente, tratto della spiaggia dove arriva il flusso delle onde; battigia.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much. You've just taught me another word , 'battigia' and clarified it. Thanks both of you.


----------



## Lariana

Prego, Aquilone nel cielo...


And we currently use this word (especially in the North because we are a bunch of barbarians), in every-day language, even if it is not correct. It's an example of a secondary sense that has taken front stage in the spoken language, but you should use "battigia" when writing (when speaking, well, it sounds stilted when you live above Florence, anyway).


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I am always fascinated about how different regions will use different variations.  I'll make sure that I'll purposely say bagnasciuga in the North! Haha.


----------



## prowlerxpla

Lariana said:


> Prego, Aquilone nel cielo...
> 
> 
> And we currently use this word (especially in the North because we are a bunch of barbarians), in every-day language, even if it is not correct. It's an example of a secondary sense that has taken front stage in the spoken language, but you should use "battigia" when writing (when speaking, well, it sounds stilted when you live above Florence, anyway).


In the civilized Roman Empire we use as well bagnasciuga.


----------



## Necsus

Sorry, maybe I should specify that 'bagnasciuga' is used all over the country, I think, even if the correct term is 'battigia'.


----------



## Lariana

I think this word was conied on the Adriatic shores for all Italian to adopt  We, the Barbarians, did it 

I'm being facetious, but the first hypothesis could be valid...


----------



## housecameron

Non ho capito questa cosa dei barbari .... very facetious, I guess.


----------



## Lariana

Volevo dire che il bagnasciuga è un termine che è certamente in uso (e, scherzando, dicevo che forse è diventato di moda) sulle grandi spiagge popolari, come Rimini o Riccione (Adriatico), dove le masse (soprattutto nordiche, ma anche del centritalia) si ritrovano d'estate, strette come sardine.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Sorry to keep this 'debate' going but is "il bagnasciuga" able to be used in written form without being perceived as not being the 'correct' way of writing it?  The picture caption I did see came indeed from Corriere della Sera...


----------



## Crisidelm

Sure, in fact "battigia" is getting more and more out of fashion, substituted by "bagnasciuga", which sounds and looks more expressive, thus more appealing I suppose.


----------



## Necsus

A little specification. Yes, it is absolutely true that in Italian the word 'bagnasciuga' (boat topping) is commonly (and improperly) used instead of 'battigia', but this happens not because it is simply out of fashion, there is a definite reason for that. In 1943 Mussolini made this mistake in a speech (then renowned as 'discorso del bagnasciuga'), he said 'li fermeremo sul bagnasciuga' speaking of the Allies' and their landings on the beaches of Sicily. Nobody never dared to contradict him, so the word came into current use with this meaning.


----------



## Lariana

This is interesting, indeed, Necsus. Thank you for the information.

And, caro signore che corre sulla spiaggia con l'aquilone, I would use "bagnasciuga" in any context that does not imply a formal or scientific language (the _Corriere della Sera_ is a serious newspaper, but we still are in the domain of journalism, not in a geographical description of the Adriatic coast).

I hope this helps.


----------



## Einstein

According to the Sabatini Coletti dictionary, the use of "bagnasciuga" for a portion of the beach dates from the 18th century. But in language you can always find more than one explanation!


----------



## Lariana

Thank you.

But, probably, what our friend Necsus meant to say is that Mussolini was the first one to use this (popular) mistake in an official speech, which triggered a fashion...


----------



## Necsus

Lariana said:


> Thank you.
> But, probably, what our friend Necsus meant to say is that Mussolini was the first one to use this (popular) mistake in an official speech, which triggered a fashion...


 

Vedo che si è acceso un dibattito... 
In realtà io non ho mai voluto dire che non va usato, quanto invece che è di uso comune nonostante tale uso sia frequentemente classificato come improprio. Ma sicuramente presto diventerà appropriato, in quanto legittimato dall'uso, e non vi saranno più simpatici aneddoti da ricordare. 

Einstein, io credo che mettendo _• sec. XVIII_ dopo le definizioni, il Sabatini Coletti lo riferisca all'uso della parola in generale, non al secondo (e quindi ultimo) significato in elenco (che comunque non definisce improprio, è vero). Nello Zanichelli per esempio, l'indicazione cronologica dell'entrata in uso viene posta più correttamente subito dopo il lemma _[comp. di bagna(re) e asciuga(re); 1797] s. m. inv._ e poi seguono le definizioni, la prima delle quali è qualificata come _(mar.)_ e la seconda come _(impropr.)._

Comunque, ripeto, l'uso comune è ormai attestato, quindi, come dice dalla ville lumière Lariana, in effetti non c'è motivo di sconsigliarlo, se non vi si debba far ricorso nell'ambito di un linguaggio che richieda precisione e proprietà dei termini utilizzati.


----------



## juliet_fever

Correndo verso il papà che lo chiamava dal _*bagnasciuga,*_ il bambino fece cadere accidentalmente il gelato sulla sabbia.

*Whilke running towords his dad who was calling him from the (?), the child let by accident his ice cream fall on the sand.*

Come posso tradurre bagnasciuga?
Ci sono correzioni da fare al resto della traduzione?
Grazie!



> E' sempre una buona idea cercare nelle discussioni precedenti.
> Ho aggiunto il tuo post a una preesistente, con lo stesso titolo e già molto ricca di spunti.


----------



## fragasp

Bagnasciuga = waterline.


----------



## platoelio

Io sposterei "by accident" alla fine ed il resto mi sembra ok, ma aspetta qualche madrelingua per conferma.

In ogni caso, in inglese, non è consigliato utilizzare forme troppo complesse e tante subordinate. Se non devi tradurre letteralmente, meglio spezzare la frase!



juliet_fever said:


> *Whil*k*e running towards his dad who was calling him from the waterline, the child let his ice cream fall on the sand **by accident**.*


----------



## merse0

Come ben spiegato a pagina 1, bagnasciuga in questo caso è usato impropriamente dato che si tratta dalla zona di galleggiamento della nave (waterline).
E' comunque un uso ormai accettato :-((

Battigia = shoreline è la parola corretta.


----------



## longroute

merse0 said:


> Come ben spiegato a pagina 1, bagnasciuga in questo caso è usato impropriamente dato che si tratta dalla zona di galleggiamento della nave (waterline).
> E' comunque un uso ormai accettato :-((
> 
> Battigia = shoreline è la parola corretta.




Ben detto!  
L'errore, ormai consolidatosi, fu commesso, come già citato qui, nel 1943 da Mussolini, il quale in una delle sue famose smargiassate riferendosi al probabile sbarco in Italia degli angloamericani disse: "li fermeremo sul bagnasciuga". Sono un appassionato di mare e marinaio dilettante e duole constatare quanto sia ignorata in italia la corretta terminologia marinara, malgrado ci vantiamo di essere un popolo di marinai...

Well said!  
 The mistake, now widely accepted, was committed by Mussolini in 1943, who in one of his famous brags about a likely landing of the Anglo-American troops said: “li fermeremo sul bagnasciuga (we'll stop them in the waterline). I'm an amateur sailor and sea enthusiast and it pains me to see how the correct maritime terminology is ignored in Italy, in spite of our boasting to be a country of sailors...


----------



## Pallinapa

Ciao a tutti. Ho trovato già una discussione sul termine "bagnasciuga", del tutto esauriente. Ma qui ho un problema un po' diverso. Sto traducendo un testo su Venezia e l'acqua alta (immagino siate tutti al corrente di quanto sta accadendo a questa povera città): il punto è che la zona più delicata degli edifici è quella che il tecnico definisce del "bagnasciuga" (un po' impropriamente, ma non esiste una parola più precisa), ovvero quella parte di muro che ad ogni acqua alta è raggiunta dall'acqua e poi torna ad asciugarsi (ma piena di sale). Pensate che potrei dire "tideline"? l'importante è che il concetto sia comprensibile. Grazie.


----------



## theartichoke

Hi Pallinapa,

I think you might be looking for some version of "high water mark," although the concept you describe seems to have less to do with the highest level reached, and more to do with an area that is wetted repeatedly. See here: High water mark - Wikipedia

We may be able to help more if you give us the full sentence where "bagnasciuga" is used in this sense. It might take some rewording in English to get the concept across clearly.


----------



## rrose17

Perhaps "high water mark"? This is a "line" that shows how high the tide goes.
Regarding the earlier discussion, to be honest I've never heard of waterline. Instead I would say the water's edge.

Edit: great minds and all that.


----------



## Pallinapa

Grazie a tutti. But the point is not the highest level reached, as the artichoke rightly supposes: I can give you the phrase, but I am afraid it will not be of much help 
"Il problema fisico della muratura è costituito dalla zona di “bagnasciuga”. Laddove essa permane umida i sali non cristallizzano e non avvengono fenomeni di frattura del laterizio"


----------



## symposium

Why just not skipping the word "bagnasciuga" altogether and translate: "The physical problem for the walling is the area reached by the water, where salts don't crystallize etc..."


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Why just not skipping the word "bagnasciuga" altogether and translate: "The physical problem for the walling is the area reached by the water, where salts don't crystallize etc..."


It's just the opposite. The problem is in the areas periodically exposed to the air.


----------



## Benzene

Pallinapa said:


> Grazie a tutti. But the point is not the highest level reached, as the artichoke rightly supposes: I can give you the phrase, but I am afraid it will not be of much help
> "Il problema fisico della muratura è costituito dalla zona di “bagnasciuga”. Laddove essa permane umida i sali non cristallizzano e non avvengono fenomeni di frattura del laterizio"


_Ciao Pallinapa!

Userei "splash zone" come la superficie di transizione dall'aria all'acqua quando il livello della acqua prima si innalza e successivamente si abbassa alternativamente per svariate cause idrauliche. Link:.... 

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## MR1492

In English, the technical term for the area of the beach between the low tide line and the high tide line is called the littoral zone. I don't know if you want to use it as it isn't one of the most common English terms but it might suffice.

Phil


----------



## Pallinapa

Grazie a tutti. I think; Benzene, that "splash zone" could be the right thing, even if it seems to be used mostly in advertising. Phil, I checked the "littoral" but it seems to be too much connected with beaches and/or coast areas, while here it is a question of buildings. Grazie ancora. Ciao P

What about "tideline"? this seems rather adequate perhaps?


----------



## theartichoke

Pallinapa said:


> What about "tideline"? this seems rather adequate perhaps?



I found two different definitions of "tideline," and neither seems to mean what you need to say: from Wikipedia, "A _tideline_ refers to where two currents in the ocean converge" and from Collins, "the mark or line left by the tide when it retreats from its highest point." So the latter is not unlike "high water mark" in that it specifies a level, not a zone (also, it typically refers to beaches, not buildings), and the former is something completely extraneous.

My suggestion would be to translate "la zona di 'bagnasciuga'" simply as _the area below the high water mark. _I think that and the context should make it clear that this is the area that is wetted when there's _acqua alta_, and exposed to air when there's not.


----------



## Pallinapa

I think I will stick to "splash zone". Grazie ancora a tutti. p


----------



## metazoan

Another term expressing this is "intertidal zone".


----------



## ohbice

Vedo che Google rende solo immagini di scivoli per piscine quando si cerca *splash zone*.
Vedo altresì che cercando *interdital zone *vengono mostrate solo fotografie attinenti ad ambienti naturali.
Mi convince di più la perifrasi di theartichoke. O altrimenti una soluzione di compromesso, *splash zone *ma poi tra parentesi una breve spiegazione del suo significato.


----------



## MR1492

ohbice said:


> Vedo che Google rende solo immagini di scivoli per piscine quando si cerca *splash zone*.
> Vedo altresì che cercando *interdital zone *vengono mostrate solo fotografie attinenti ad ambienti naturali.
> Mi convince di più la perifrasi di theartichoke. O altrimenti una soluzione di compromesso, *splash zone *ma poi tra parentesi una breve spiegazione del suo significato.



I refuse to tell anyone on the forum that they can't use a word or phrase. However, I will just say that I've been going to the beach here in the USA for the last 50 years and I have never heard the area between the low tide line and high tide line as a *splash zone*. It's just not a term I have ever heard used in conversations on the beach here. I don't think we have a word like _bagnasciuga_ in AE. What I have heard when people are about to put down chairs and blankets, "Be careful, you are setting up below the high tide line."

Take it for what it's worth but it's not my call.

Phil


----------

